
Ask HN: Do you pick individual stocks and which? Ethics? - FrojoS
Hey HN<p>I understand that index funds are recommended for low risk, high gains. However, I do not want to invest in fossil fuels, tabaco, weapons etc.
I know, that there are funds with restricted portfolios and varying ethical guidelines. But they all seem to be either very lax or perform badly.<p>Hence, I’m interested into picking individual companies based on thorough assessment of their ethics, environmental impact and long term stock gain prospects. Any tips on that, especially with regards to the last point, short of becoming a pro trader? Also, what about risk mitigation&#x2F;spread strategies?<p>I’m looking into investing up to 50k USD&#x2F;CHF in the short term and perhaps 10k&#x2F;y from there on. I can afford loosing the money in the sense, that I live in a country with a reasonable pension system and not expecting to become financially independent before retirement anyway. Although, I rather not loose the money I’m definitely willing to take a higher risk&#x2F;reward than with an index fund. Let’s say 10x roughly. I also think it’s morally wrong to keep it in the bank where it is invested into unethical business. Note, that I’m also looking into ethical banks, but these are expensive and are guaranteed to yield negative interest.
======
FrojoS
Note, I’m also especially interested in green energy projects and considering
backing Tesla from the bears after I made some very decent gains 3y ago. It
just seems to be a bit overvalued On most days and I want a bigger portfolio.
Anyone knows about interesting power to X and energy storage companies in
general?

